
Are you looking for a co-founder? But why do you expect a stranger to take risks with his/her career, make personal sacrifices, and be passionate about *your* idea before funding? - juwo

======
sharpshoot
First of all ideas change but people don't. Finding a cofounder is more a
meeting of minds and interests - the ideas one has and are passionate about
can be modified accordingly.

Every entrepreneur isn't short of ideas - but every entrepreneur in his/her
social circle is a maverick of one sort or another. SO if the local
concentration of mavericks isn't high it makes things difficult. Finding a
cofounder is pretty hard and only something that can be done by finding
someone you agree with - then trying out the relationship over a project.

I met my cofounder accidently - last year i had an idea and approached a
couple of people cold and just tried doing a project. One of the guys i met i
seemed to work with amazingly well. We sparked ideas, started creating other
side projects, had complementary skills, believed in beautiful design and how
simple ideas could really impact the world and above all we had the same
positive attitude and stamina to make things happen (we both have great
stamina and a get things done attitude). Our ideas have changed from the
original one. A year later we've worked on so many things - but most
importantly we can depend on eachother to make things happen.

Bottom line, cofounders pop up in unexpected places. Be open, talk to people
you know, friends, their friends - see if anyone sparks. Its a hard road until
then - but trial people out - get them involved in your project. Hidden
mavericks do exist in local environments and passion is infectious.

~~~
juwo
Change every occurence of 'cofounder' in your para to 'spouse'. What do you
see? :)

------
prashantdesale
First important question is ---Do you really need a cofounder?---

I am founding this company http://www.onista.com (A Social Marketplace) and so
far I am doing it all by myself. Didn't have any issues yet and I am very well
on the course to launch it in Summer. It is true that it is taking me little
longer time than what I could have done with one cofounder.

But again, why should I expect a stranger to take risks with his/her career,
make sacrifices and be passionate about my idea. After launching
http://www.onista.com if people like it, then I am sure I will get cofounders.

~~~
amichail
The problem is that it would be difficult to get funding initially if you have
no cofounder. So this means you will need to get lots of users all by yourself
and maybe then some funding will come your way. But even that doesn't always
happen.

~~~
prashantdesale
Well, It is true that Funding will most likely follow towards companies those
have 2 or more founders. But there are great success stories around single
Founder. Look at Amazon, Del.icio.us, EBay.

I agree, having confounder helps a lot, but if one can't find it then that
should not stop you from doing what you want to do.

~~~
juwo
True

------
zaidf
Big part of the puzzle is to build value in your potential cofounder's eyes
from your past ________ experiences. It is a two way street: your cofounder
should need you as much as you need him. -Zaid

~~~
juwo
dicey dance, I suppose. But I disagree. you are essentially talking of
"everyone loves a winner..."

~~~
zaidf
I'm talking from personal experiences of my own so there is no point of
disagreement;)

That said, you're right: people love "winners." The trick is you don't have to
have sold a big startup to make a reputation. Even before my startup went
live, I started getting emails from people across the campus about their ideas
and working with them. That's when I realized a lot of attracting folks to
work with you is about PR - backed by a real plan and intelligence.

------
juwo
I am looking for a co-founder and this is exactly the struggle I have had. I
wonder if most entrepreneurs who werent blessed with the right networks, aura
and people skills also face this hurdle. \- Anil AT juwo DOT com

------
pg
Because it's a good idea?

Not that you should start a company with a stranger, though; I would not
recommend that.

~~~
juwo
Many people to whom I have demo'ed, have said that I have a good idea. I also
have an almost beta, prototype. I have approached 16 potential cofounders
since May 2006, but they didnt want to take risks with their career, had
families to support, had their own career track to pursue and frankly,
wondered how it would make money.

